# ENDED! - 1704 Games for $5 - Celeste, Oxenfree, Night in the Woods, Underhero and many more!



## Romaki (Jun 6, 2020)

*UPDATE: "The bundle has been a huge success so far and many more developers have submitted their projects. We've added a new round of games & more. All previous and future buyers get instant access. (Note: devs are keep on adding to it through a thread)*

https://itch.io/b/520/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-equality

Itch.io is currently hosting a bundle for charity with 1704 games, you get all that content for $5 but you can of course choose to donate more for the NAACP Legal Defense and Educational Fund and Community Bail Fund. Technically it's like 1300 games and 400 projects like Desktop Goose, PDF games and sprites. All of the content is DRM free, you can download them directly or use Itch's app. The bundle ends on 16th of June.

Highlights: Celeste, Oxenfree, Night in the Woods, Underhero, A Short Hike, Overland, OneShot, Super Hexagon, Minit, Cook, Serve, Delicious! 2!!, Nuclear Throne, Flat Kingdom Octodad: Dadliest Catch, Pyre, Runner3, Hidden Folks, Headliner: NoviNews, 2064: Read Only Memories, Night of the Consumers, Speed Dating for Ghosts, Anarcute, GNOG, Pikuniku, A Normal Lost Phone, Babysitter Bloodbath, Master Spy, Epic Battle Fantasy 4, They Bleed Pixels, Choice Chamber, The Hex

Here's a selection to find the best lesser known indie games: https://itch.io/c/891735/bundle-for-racial-justice-and-equality-selections



Spoiler: Complete List




Overland
Night in the Woods
Kenney Game Assets 1
Sky Rogue
Celeste
A Short Hike
Gladiabots
Lancer Core Book: First Edition PDF
MewnBase
ART SQOOL
Walden, a game
A Mortician's Tale
Lenna's Inception
Oikospiel Book I
BEACON
Odd Realm
NIGHT OF THE CONSUMERS
Mu Cartographer
EXTREME MEATPUNKS FOREVER
Hex Kit
Airships: Conquer the Skies
MidBoss
Arcade Spirits
Minit
2064: Read Only Memories
One Night Stand
LAZA KNITEZ!!
WitchWay
ISLANDS: Non-Places
No Delivery
Secret Little Haven
Loot Rascals
Long Gone Days
Changeling
Fugue in Void
Haque
DragonRuby Game Toolkit
Anodyne
Troika! Numinous Edition
Depth of Extinction
Quiet as a Stone
Democratic Socialism Simulator
Babysitter Bloodbath
Tonight We Riot
Diaries of a Spaceport Janitor
Micro Mages
Social Justice Warriors
Catlateral Damage
Dungeons & Lesbians
From Orbit
KIDS
Highway Blossoms: Remastered
Beglitched
The Space Between
Wheels of Aurelia
Wide Ocean Big Jacket
Milkmaid of the Milky Way
Crashed Lander
Dujanah
Nuclear Throne
Pikuniku
Tape
The Night Journey
Sleepaway
CanariPack 8BIT TopDown
Far from Noise
Codemancer
Serre
Wakamarina Valley, New Zealand
Vilmonic
Hidden Folks
PAGAN: Autogeny
The White Door
Vignettes
Sagebrush
TAMASHII
Intelligent Design: An Evolutionary Sandbox
As We Know It
The Testimony of Trixie Glimmer Smith
Bonbon
Death and Taxes
Super Win the Game
HUGE pixelart asset pack
Signs of the Sojourner
Game Development Cheatsheets - 2018 Edition
Jimmy and the Pulsating Mass
Task Force Kampas
Glittermitten Grove
Silicon Zeroes
Pixel Fireplace
For The Honor
Hello Charlotte EP2: Requiem Aeternam Deo
Metamorphabet
Super Rad Raygun
Fortune-499
Heroic Asset Series: Overworld
this discord has ghosts in it
10S
My Friend Took Me To A Feline Therapy Place For My Anxiety And I’m Starting To Wonder Where The Cats Are?
Quadrilateral Cowboy
Blind Men
Sewer Rave
HPS Cartography Kit
SAI
OneShot
GNOG
Drum Brain
The Fall of Lazarus
Multi Platformer Tileset
Bleed 2
Voyageur
A Normal Lost Phone 
Speed Dating for Ghosts
Underhero
Throw Cubes into Brick Towers To Collapse Them
Pixel Art Medieval Fantasy Characters Pack
Imperishable Memories
The Floor is Jelly
ECH0
Brassica - A Marry Tale
The Stillness of the Wind
DANGEROUS DUELS
The Ground Itself
Ironsworn: Delve
Destiny Fails Us: A New Life
Halloween Forever
Hex Kit: Spaceland Part One; Space
Code 7 - Episodes 2 & 3 Available Now
Space Station Architect
VEKTOR 2089
Switch 'N' Shoot 
Cardinal Chains
Okay, Hero
Four Horsemen
Pixel Art Infinite Runner - Pack
Trawl
Old Man's Journey
Rym 9000
TANGLEWOOD® (SEGA Mega Drive and Genesis)
a new life.
Hunter's Moon Remastered
Knights of the Card Table
Golf Peaks
Spooky Ghosts Dot Com
Super Hexagon 
BIT RAT : Singularity
The World Begins With You
Boa Retina
Master Spy
Gun Rounds
if not us
The Hex
Shipwreck
BALIKBAYAN: Returning Home
Joggernauts
Seduce Me The Complete Story 
Apple Quest Monsters DX
The Search
Black Heart
Astrologaster
RPG Items - Retro Pack
[EN/ESP] The Tail Makes the Fox - Episode 1
Blades in the Dark
Three Lesbians in a Barrow
ETHEREAL
starseed pilgrim
Headspun: Dazed Edition
nullpointer
Mable & The Wood
Steam Marines 2
Memoir En Code: Reissue
Pixel Session Vol.1
Top-Down - Interior Tileset
Michtim: Fluffy Adventures
Dreaming Sarah 
CanariPack 1BIT TopDown
CTHULHU DEEP GREEN
Hyperspace Dogfights
This World Unknown
EAT GIRL
Crescent Loom
Butterflies - Episode 1
JUMPGRID
Witchball
Shrug Island - The Meeting
Splinter Zone
Rebop Blasters
Fossil Hunters
NOISE1
Verdant Skies
Hair Dash
Mendel
Visual Out
Soft Body
The Rainsdowne Players
Ganbare! Super Strikers
Bakto's Terrifying Cuisine
BADBLOOD
Boreal Tenebrae
Clam Man
Pyre
Tiny Adventure Pack Plus
Another Lost Phone: Laura's Story 
Village Monsters
Cosmic Rochambo
NEXT JUMP: Shmup Tactics
Sanguine Sanctum
Lingotopia
The Away Team
Damn the Man, Save the Music!
Bleed
Polymute
Rooftop Cop
Super Slime Arena
Puzzle Puppers
Last Word
Glitter Hearts
SilverQuest Gaiden
RPG Farming Kit
Astæria
Double Cross
Gutwhale
Hollow Head
LYNE 
Dominique Pamplemousse and Dominique Pamplemousse in "Combinatorial Explosion!"
Feathers
MIDNIGHT ULTRA
Inverness Nights
Lava Caves - Fantasy Pixel Art Tileset
RESPITE 2.0
Once Upon A Crime in the West
Mobius
Helium Rain
Lil' Dragon - Pixel Art Tileset
The Dark Below
No Brakes Valet
Kingdom Ka
Spooky Station
Mythos: Reawakening
Ruya
Shutter Stroll
The King's Bird
And All Would Cry Beware!
THE ENIGMA MACHINE
Ollie & Bollie: Outdoor Estate
[Speer]
Galactic Wars
Love Hues! [Full Game]
Erth
Rex: Another Island
Agents of the O.D.D.
Unfair Jousting Fair
RISK SYSTEM
On Rusty Trails
Newfound Courage
The Wolf's Bite
Parallax
BFF or Die
Gentle Forest - A "Mana Seed" Pixel Art Tileset
The Land of Glass
LOVE
Legend of Hand
IMMURE
Chook & Sosig: Walk the Plank
Volo Airsport
Cook, Serve, Delicious! 2!!
Football Drama
Fumiko!
Radical Solitaire
please
Interactivity: The Interactive Experience
WE ARE DOOMED
Windosill
Crest - an indirect god game
WATER'S FINE
Heroic Asset Series: Buildings Pack
Headliner: NoviNews
Behind the Magic
Tricksters
Heroic Asset Series: Icon Pack
Vision Soft Reset
The Müll Littoral
Monster Pub Chapter 1
Nina Aquila: Legal Eagle, Chapter II: "Broken Wings"
RPM - Rage's Platformer Movement Plus
Plunge
Dominique Pamplemousse in "It's All Over Once The Fat Lady Sings!"
Cats are Liquid - A Light in the Shadows
Mon-cuties for All
FLAMBERGE
Octodad: Dadliest Catch
Please Follow
Un Pas Fragile
Lew Pulsipher's Doomstar
Steam Marines
BRKÖUT
Silver Grapple
Tiny Dangerous Dungeons
A NIGHTMARE'S TRIP
Semblance
New Ice York
Echoes of the Fey Episode 1: The Fox's Trail
Cycle 28
Jam and the Mystery of the Mysteriously Spooky Mansion
PARTICLE MACE
Kaiju Big Battel: Fighto Fantasy 
Thrunt
Pixel Plebes Digital Card Deck
Blue Rose
Interstellaria
Guppy 
Broken Minds
PALACE OF WOE
Dungeon Tileset - Top Down RPG
Flux
DATA LOSS
Mall Kids
Blitz Breaker
DROPSHIP
Rising Dusk
Pixel Art Platformer Painted Style
Orion Trail
Daemon Detective Gaiden II
6E
Realm of the Ghost King
Fish Fly Fever
HATCH
HellStar Squadron
DERE EVIL .EXE
Curse of the Crescent Isle DX
You Died but a Necromancer revived you
PARANOIHELL
Luna
One Page Dungeons
Aerannis
Forgiveness : Escape Room
Zenodyne R
Myth Bearer
Hyper Sentinel
Heroic Asset Series: Creature Pack
CHESTO - At the Checkout
Quench
Fronds of Benevolence
Spirits of Xanadu
Picking Up the Pieces
FutureGrind
LazerGrrl
The Novelist
Secrets of Raetikon
Ghost Grab 3000
Shoot Shoot Mega Pack
Hellenica
1,000 Heads Among the Trees
Resistance is Fruitile
AIdol
Little Bug (full version)
Tallowmere 
BOTOLO
Empyrean Frontier
Mythic Mortals
Eselmir and the five magical gifts
Heavy Bullets
cityglitch
ALL-STARS DUNGEONS AND DIAMONDS
Go Morse Go! Arcade Edition
The Adventures of Elena Temple: Definitive Edition
Low Poly 3D City Builder
One-Eyed Lee and the Dinner Party
Vienna Automobile Society
Brushwood Buddies
The Subject
Daily Chthonicle
User Is Typing // Message Sent
Stand Up
Your Future Self
Witch Thief
The Night Fisherman
Attrition: Tactical Fronts
Blasting Agent: Ultimate Edition
Cecconoid
Fate Tectonics
Pendula Swing: The Complete Journey
Nepenthe
Veritas
Death's Life
Penguins Arena
Deep Forest - 16 Colour Tileset
The Aquatic Adventure of the Last Human
A Kishoutenketsu in the countryside
Ungrounded
Saviors of Hogtown
Inkanians
StarFighter R&D HD Edition
Hero Too
Into The Mist 2: The Cult
STARDROP
Sandcastles
Adventures of a Radish(Full)
Spring On Me
Oh Jeez, Oh No, My Rabbits Are Gone!!!
Hyper Gauntlet: Legacy of Nozzlethruster III
Monster Pub Chapter 2
Thing-in-Itself
Project Galileo: A Trophy Dark Incursion
Thou Shalt Be Brave
Flufftopia
OmniMyth Fables
Purple Noise Echo
Brave Hero Yuusha EX
Circa Infinity
HEADLINER
Combo Postage
Runner3
adjacency
Roguescape
ECON - Elemental Connection
RYB
Escape from Life Inc
Spell Casting
The Real Texas
Satellite Repairman
Zone of Lacryma
Come Back: Chapter 1
Dimension Drive
The Sealed Library
TEOCALLI
9 Till Void
Puzlogic
Ripped Pants at Work
Il Filo Conduttore
And Yet It Moves
reky
Six Match
THE NEWLY ARRIVED
Zenohell
Watch Me Jump
Sidewords
Transmission Burst: Volume 1
The Whisperer in Darkness
Can Androids Pray: Red
Mutiny Island
Dawn of a Soul
Blast Rush
Super Dunkman
Cope Island: Adrift
Roll+Heart
black mass
The Guilt and the Shadow
Tales From Windy Meadow
FLAT FORM FIGHTER
Lowcountry Crawl 1
[Standalone] The Tail Makes the Fox - Episode 1 Deluxe Goodies
Crystal Control II
Flash Point: Fire Rescue
The Stellar Beacon: Hopepunk Issue
6 Bites for 6 Princes
All You Can Eat
Chess Mix 
Paranautical Activity
Little Comet
Brathian
Skeletris
Aurora
Destructivator 2
Gunhouse
So You've Been Thrown Down A Well
Fateful Lore
Monster Pub Chapter 3
Cube Rampage
Neocolonialism
Monster Match
Prince of Cats
An anthology of cozy RPGs
Luminous
Apollo Visualizer Kit
FORGET THE BRAKES!
Oxenfree
Closed Fists
Refactor
GRIPHOTIKON | BOOK 1
Jupitron Game Collection Vol.1
This Strange Realm Of Mine
Annwn: the Otherworld
Monsters of Kanji
Ghost Story
Shn!p
Xenogunner
Receiver
FRIDAY NIGHT BULLET ARENA
Picky Pop
Doodle Date
Chipmonk!
8bit Overworld Tileset
Glitch Brushes: Dithering & Text
Hero Generations
The Bookshelf
Without Escape
Alien Life Lab
Indiepocalypse #4
No Pineapple Left Behind
Peck N Run
Yi and the Thousand Moons
1980 
Spectres of the Cold
RPG Monsters & Minions HUGE Pack
Atomic Reconstruction
Online Simulator
EleMetals: Death Metal Death Match
Anarcute
QLRZ
Never Knows Best: Ashcan Edition
Kubyx
Wampus
Super HelmKnight
Skeleton Song
inSynch
Corinne Cross's Dead & Breakfast
Pixel Button Prompts! (Keyboard/Gamepad)
PQ93
SpringBack
The Sword and the Slime
Word Forward
Soundodger+
Two Years of Mini-RPGs, 2017—2019
Ryza Roads
Midnight Manor
Ephemeral Tale
Epic Battle Fantasy 4
Godsend
Slam Fighter II
Hyperplex 3D
The Maker's Eden
Waiting for the Loop
Stick Nightmare
Towertale
Soma Spirits: Rebalance
Germination
The Bonds That Tie Us
Nine Nines
Space Duet™
Deeper Into Space
Deck Defenders [Demo Available!]
Avery Chase - EP1 : Apparition
Scrapper
Luminous Labyrinth
Extended monster pack
Hardship River
Campfire Cooking
Moon Child & Sun Knight
Sheep Dreams Are Made of This
GourMelee
Miles Infernum
Salvage Solitude 8140
Photoshop Inkers
Winterlore I
Choice Chamber
Harvest Valley
10 in 1 game-a-week bundle!
PIXEL ART PLATFORM/METROIDVANIA ASSET PACK
CARBAGE
Where is cat?
SOULS & STRIPES
Wretched Wasteland
PICO-8
A Game of Changes
The Captain's Log
tumbleblox
Widget Satchel
Drive to Hell
Hammer Bomb
whirlibird
Splodey Vaders
Ouroboros: The Sacrifice
Warden: Melody of the Undergrowth
Tales Across Time
An American Werewolf in LA (EN)
The Witches Tea Party (Light Version)
They Bleed Pixels
PuPaiPo Space Deluxe
I want to be a Triangle
Superhuman Industrial and Immaterial, Incorporated
Far From Home
SINS - The RPG - PDF
Dirty Town Quickstarter Zine
Photoshop Real Pencils
The Ghost Houses of Phylinecra
Fugue
Sokoban Land DX
Ten People You Meet In The Undergarden
Toaster Jam
Dungeon Nightmares II - The Memory
Weirdogs 01 - The Best Day Ever
Flat Kingdom
Graveyard Shift
Daydreamour
Farming RPG GUI
ANTI-GORGIAS 2
Self.destroy()
Sonar Smash
Space Mayhem
Bomsy
Binaries
Duck in Town - A Rising Knight
Akuto: Showdown
Super Skull Smash GO! 2 Turbo
Desert Mothers 
Lizzi Crossing
Oh No! Bugs!
Miasma Caves
Art Telephone
Eros System: Core Rulebook
Bazookrash
A Day in the Woods
BloodBlast VR
Emberlight
ZEPTON
Purple Chicken Spaceman
Lifter -8bit Cyber Platformer Pack
Idioctopus 
BROKEN SIGNAL
Summer Garden Set
Patches Of Adventure
Shattered
A Guide To Casting Phantoms In The Revolution
COMPEL
Dogs Throwing Swords II: Three Barks To The Wind
Four Sided Fantasy
Toto Temple Deluxe
THE CAT HACK
SuperLuminauts
Philip K. Dick's Tony and the Beetles
The Tower: The Order of XII
Relaxing Ocean SFX - Audio Asset Pack
Lazy Galaxy: Rebel Story
The Dastardly Dairy Debacle
The Love Balloon
Meridian
MonGirl Tile
SOMOS
BasketBelle
Kawaii Game Icons
Detective Hank and the Golden Sneeze
Stealth Fishing
Dwerg Saga
Atomic Heist
Naughty Elves - Christmas puzzle game
Catacombs 1: Demon War
A Mother's Love
Glitch Strike
Concentric
Space Combat Engine
Me and (My) Cat's Castle -わたしと(わたしの)ねこのしろ-
forma.8
MATR1X 0VERL0AD
Cardiac
The Supper
Aground Original Soundtrack
Bunny Hill Horror
KeyCars
No Wheels Racing
The Curse of Trasmoz
Loopy Lore
B.O.O.M. - You Win [Early Access]
Octodad
Crystal Story: Awakening
Make It Last
American Election
Bird Bakery
Dawndusk Dream Sewer
Pumpking
Nonsense at Nightfall
Mausritter
Marie's Room
Satan Loves Cake
Starcats
Akurra (Demo)
Belong
Jumpin' Jupiter : Prelude
Vincent: The Secret of Myers | 文森：梅尔斯的秘密
Bandit Hideout Paper Miniatures Set
Above: The Fallen
plant daddy
Hot Pot Panic
luminous corridor 0
Don't Take It Personally, I Just Don't Like You: The Camping Trip
Life: the game of chance
Pet the Pup at the Party
A Wish Upon A Star
THE OLD WINDMILL - GAME TILESET
songs and flowers 
Path Out
2000:1: A Space Felony
EVADER
Skyfarer
Desktop Goose
Wild Woods
The Indifferent Wonder of an Edible Place
Parsnip
Night in the Storm
One-Eyed Lee: Prologue
Petty Puny Planet 
Project Kat
Ellipses RPG
Crate Punks
Mobility! Accessible precision platformer
Wishing Sarah
Speed Farmers
Gataela
Saving You From Yourself - Unity Remake
Gravity Typist
Conversations With Emma
The Corrupted Kingdom
Super Bernie World
Color Cannons+
Fidelity
How a Wargod found Peace! - Original Soundtrack
Gumgem
Applonia's Promise
Paint Game
Luna's Wandering Stars
BearFX Explosions | Pixel VFX Pack
Outpost Horizon Station
Cromwell
Veiled
Candy Platformer Tileset
Peckin' Pixels
Utopias: Navigating Without Coordinates
Follower #1: Velox
River Tiles
Starlight Shores
Hive Time
Predicate
MORFOSI｜莫法西
BoomTown
BREAKER
What Is Here?
Electric Zine Maker (a work in progress, be gentle, hug it often)
Humans vs. Humans 2018: Wasteland
Lieve Oma
Dorfromantik
Desktop Meadow
Lonely Wolf Treat
TimeOut
Depths of Fear :: Knossos Soundtrack
Dr. Langeskov, The Tiger, And The Terribly Cursed Emerald: A Whirlwind Heist
Unobelisk
Ex Novo
CORDILLERA OST
Super Sellout
deskspace
Cuckoo Castle
NiNi
The Twine® Grimoire, Vol. 1
STRAWBERRY CUBES
Koshka's Kofe
[Music Assets] Three Red Hearts - Prepare to Dev Edition 
Oath of the Good Traitor
Hotel Paradise
Order A Pizza: A Visual Novel
The Wizard: Original Soundtrack
ephemera of evalynn cott
The Valley of Super Flowers
Pin Puck
Neon Blight: Final Demo
Tangrams Deluxe
THE GREY MAN
SOS: SPECIAL OPERATIVE STORIES
Bubbles the Cat
Time Stone
Feud 
Whipped And Steamy • Cosplay Café
Hermit the sluggish caterpillar of the sea
Escaped Chasm
La Mancha - print and play edition
Fall Diary
GRINDSTONE (Original Game Soundtrack)
J.U.L.I.A.: Among the Stars
east van EP
Anomaly
My Friends And I Were Granted Three Wishes By A Cat Goddess And I Swear I Got Distracted When My Turn Came Around
i'm sorry did you say street magic
A Lullaby of Colors (now available for Oculus Quest too)
I Signed Up To Be The Substitute Familiar Of A Struggling Witch To Pay My Bills And I'm Just Now Realizing...
The Wretched
What Isn't Saved (will be lost)
In The Light Of A Ghost Star
Hitboxes and Hurtboxes
Songbirds - Core Rulebook
Pixel art Forest
Test Tube Titans
The Trans Zone
Cinco Paus
Last Knight: Rogue Rider Edition
Spoken Magic
WaveCrash!!
The Land Whispers
Sun Dogs
One Page Lore: Fantasy Folk
Bomb Dolls
Japanese City Game Assets
Peak Bleak Blues (and other moods)
Subterrarium
monad
Catch The Devil
Heart and Lightning
Subway Runners
Mausritter: Honey in the Rafters
HOT GAY BRO DRAGONS
Gentleman Bandit | Western Cantos I
Raik
Chronicles of The Spacejammer, Vol 1: 36 Spacejamming Backgrounds for Troika!
String Tyrant
A Snake's Tale 
house
The Three-Body Problem
For the Dungeon!
PIXEL FANTASY RPG ICONS
Keep It Together
Dead Friend: A Game of Necromancy
Hello, World
I Have Low Stats But My Class Is "Leader", So I Recruited Everyone I Know To Fight The Dark Lord
Chalice
VISIGOTHS vs MALL GOTHS
Location Withheld
FIST
Animal Lover
Humble Fonts - Gold
HexaCycle
Heaven Nor Hell
Fusion
Schema - Iteration 7
VIRTUA BLINDS
Celestial Hacker Girl Jessica
Dialogue: A Writer's Story
Sundown
IMSCARED
ANTological Theory
Alone in the Ancient City
TICKET
Solitaire
Yokai Hunters Society
Forever Lost: Episode 1
Working For The Corp
Dragonhearts
Goblins in Shadow (EARLY ACCESS)
Mnemonic: Lost in the Grey
The Goose of Grillner Grove
The Page I Didn't Write
52 Fates
Glitch Pixel Brushes II
Furries & Scalies & Bears OH MY!: Ultimate Edition
Eye of Ra
Impulse Drive
Low Poly Auto Racing Car Pack - Devils Work.shop 
your body, an altar
Dream Aflame
Dis Pontibus
Forever Lost: Episode 3
99¢ Chamber of Death
H E I S T: Get Rich or Die Trying
Oh Maker
Knowing You
Pass the Buck: A Game of Corporate Responsibility Management 
STOWAWAY
Paid RPG Pixel Art Assets 2
Corvid Court
I EAT MANTRAS FOR BREAKFAST
MAPPING the CATACOMBS ZINE
Forever Lost: Episode 2
Into the Flames
#birdsecrets
Our Lady
Touhou Fan Game Jam Black Lives Matter Collection 
Have You Heard About the Beast?
Beast Dream
EXTRACAUSAL
Succulent Sorcerers!
A WIZARD
Beyond Reach
PVGames Sci-Fi
you used to be someone
Panmorphia
Dungeons of Loot
Play With Gilbert
DISH PIT WITCHES
World Maker
Spring Falls
Prismot!: A Troikawave Zine, Issue 1
Arch Angel Dating Simulator
Stage Fright
MicroHorrorArcade Trilogy I - Andy's Story
Pleroma
Kissing Capes
Books & Bone
Golden Treasure: The Great Green
Medieval Town and Country + Interiors Bundle
Affection Game (print & play version)
Locomancer
Space Goblins!
Possession
Ma'amser, Saan Po Kayo?
Steal This Game! Rebels & Renegades
Pulstario 
VULTURES
EVERYONE ON THE MOON IS ESSENTIAL PERSONNEL
Mission: Accomplished!
The Wind Began to Howl
Alone With Your Ghost
8-Bit Sound Effects [100+ SFX]
Danger Crew
Heartbreak High: A Break-Up Simulator
Over the Moon
Gourmet Street: Fantasy Street-Food Adventuring
Tiny God: A Tiny Game of Two-Minute Mindfulness
Stellaxy
Savior
Your Dead Friend
Camp Flying Moose for Girls of All Kinds
This Is My Final Recording
FunkyQuadZ - 3D for Construct 3
The Curse of the House of Rookwood
12 orbits 
Better to Upload Two Souls
Worlds Without Master Issue 3
By Your Side 
CORPSE REVIVER
Savage Blood
The Synth Convergence
Standoff
The Steadfast and the Rebellious
Grindhouse Games Volume I
ViCam
Dreaming the Devil
Slayers
EGO
RogueCraft Squadron
Have I Been Good?
SC: Monster Pack 1 - DELUXE EDITION
The Quiet Sleep
Crossing the Seven Stars
Dream At High Noon
Purplest Prose
Talk To Me
Penicillin Issue #1
Chess: Two Kingdoms
Backspace Bouken
Freelancers
Scary Monsters & Nice Sprites
They Won't Go When I Go
Construct 2/3 Pseudo 3D (with playable example)
NO THING
These Cards Have Hearts
The Way You Make Me Feel
Strike! RPG: Tactical Combat and Heedless Adventure
The Lost Art of Innkeeping
Come Home
Brendan Keogh's Putting Challenge
My Welcomed Guest
BAD MOON
Retrace
FONT
Cage of Sand
Snapshot Shaders Pro (Unity)
Your Magic Circle
The Last Librarian
A Warm and Pleasant Hum
Explobers
Penicillin Issue #2
Kings and Pigs - Source Godot Code
Fair Winds and Following Seas
Penicillin Issue #3
Orichalcum
Equaboreal 12.21
Destined
Void Wisp
Cell Tune
PizzaBoy
LaserCat
Word After Word
The Queen Returns
Grime & Gaslight
Cats are Liquid - A Better Place
SOLACEBOUND
One Last Fight
Chameleon Moon
Alone by Distant Shores
Drake
Elephant Hunter Hunter
Towayami
Hidden Stories
When You Meet Your Doppelganger on the Road, You Must Make Out With Them
Pichon!
The Land of Pán-gǔ 盤古之地
Essential Pool Billiards Table Asset Pack - VR/AR
Of Bodies
Chiron's Doom
Tome of Rites and Rituals - Volume 1
Save the Universe
Factory Hiro
High Fructose Hyperspace
No One Dies Alone In Revolution
WuDe - The Five Powers
>>at least you're not alone
Laika
Just Rain
At the Monarch's Gate
Kalling Kingdom
DREADFUL
House of Cards: A Modern Fantasy Story Game
you wouldn't last one minute on the creek
Micron 
Orison of Mercury
Bonsai Brawlers!
In Another Life
shipwrights
Spellchitects!
soundStrider
Jet Buster
Behind the Masc
Full of Memory & Anger
Echoes
Potato Thriller (Classic)
probability 0
Lo-Fi Stellar Skirmish
THE COUNCIL
ECU: Eldritch Care Unit
SUPER CUBE ATTACK
Blockara
Exit, Pursued by a Bear
Petal Paladins!
ring ring
warm
The Reaper's Almanac
THE COMPANY
The BLOODY-HANDED NAME of BRONZE
a strollplaying game trio pack
Planet Diver
EarthTongue Soundtrack
Central Limit Theorem
HG101 Presents: The Guide to Classic Graphic Adventures
Season's Beatings
My Brain Is A Stick Of Butter
Before the Beginning
Swung
Location Withheld Demake
The Binding And Drawing Of Power
Steamed Hams
As The World Ends...
A HUNDRED THOUSAND PLACES
Moonlight on Roseville Beach: Queer Guide for Amateur Sleuth's
Giant's Chalice
Who Killed My Father Academy!
The Recipe Of Madness
An Airport Game
Praxis Arcanum
Ruby Radiance 6e
Get Your Game On!
Inner
The Sword and the Loves
In the Light of a Setting Sun: Saddlebag Edition
A Duet of Steel
I Am
Transitions - Godot Asset
Friendly Neighborhood Superhero
Cat Ace
Lost in Dark Halls (Forking Paths #2)
This Party Sucks
Modular Cartoon Low Poly Dungeon Props and Tileset Pack
What's a Vaporwave
Chasing the Ace
Stake Sauce (Arc 1: The Secret Ingredient Is Love. No, Really.)
DANGER DAYS
Beneath the Canals
DEATH OF A HERO
Labyrinth of Wild Abyss
Others
[SIBERIA]
Final Lap
Mech_Romancer Charity Bundle 1
Bold Blade
VoltAge:Genesis
Perpetuum Mobile
Told By Starlight
Silk
A Long Night In The Mech Bay
Death? Preposterous! - A Non-violent RPG
The Dark by Eric Koziol
No Stone Unturned
Dogurai
Anomalies
Surreal Estate
Nigel
Reproduction Man
Mossy Mechanics!
The House on Holland Hill
Out the Window: a car trip sim
VIDEOSTORE - A Monster of the Week Double Feature
Hootgoblins
Way With Worlds Book 1: Crafting Great Fictional Settings
Savage Tokusatsu: Kaiju, Mechs, and Heroes for Savage Worlds
Moonstone Deep
TOGETHER / ALONE
The Alabaster Donut Farm
Zak
The Estate of Baron Archambaud, an Ingrate
Cabbibos Play Pack
Like Skyscrapers Blotting Out The Sun
Color Jumper
Infiniboss
My Jam
Skill Points
What We Lost To The Flames
Butsbal
Haunted Memories
I Have A Vision
Geese At The Beach: Creatures Tasked With Collecting Things For The Feathery Overlord
Super Ledgehop: Double Laser
GUNPIG: Firepower For Hire
Glitch Brushes: Maze & Organic Textures
Embedded Heart
With These Phantom Hands
Transmission Burst v. 2
Bitcoin Miner: Remastered
There Will Be Ink
Obachan Panic!
Moonsailors
Ætherjack’s Almanac Number 2 Cabbits & Combat
Doubt Comes In
Garden Match
Dumpster Fire
It's Dangerous To Go Alone — Take This
Hedera
Some Small Games
[HTC Vive] VR Drum Studio
Fighting Monsters
Mythic Mortals: Multiplied
Alfal's Grove
Skin Deep Bundle
Build Your Own Apocalypse
Pumpkin Peril
Astral Defense
HeroRun
These Lands
In Space, No One Can Hear You Feel
Generic RPG Starter Pack
Research Arcanaum
Dragon's Grave: Driven by Bids
Remember Me
Stars Die
Drones, The Human Condition
Benjamin of Blackstone Edge
Navigator
Wizard Battle
Antistatic
RPG Town Tileset
SHNIPERS
The Death of the Corpse Wizard 
"Land of Pán-gǔ" Care Package 盤古之地禮物包
Pizza Heroes
The Rise and Fall of Cataclysmo
WET CIGARETTE
GAMES BY WILL BRUNN®®®®
The Curse of Dread Pirate Zarr
Bear Acquaintances
Rogue Rocks
Savage Tokusatsu: Shimmer Guardians Adventures!
Unmoored
Hollytech & Jollymancy
Nest Lander
A Touch of Glamour
We Are Ciphers
Fadário
Mage Against the Machine
Nano Driller
Gunbuds
PIXEL SPACESHIPS (Shoot'em Ups) - HD
A Plague Journal At The Ides of March, 2020 and other Pandemic Poetry
Manna for our Malices
Star and Light 1.0
falling is not the same thing as dying
Nowhere Kingdom
Setealém: The Seventh Beyond
Figment
City - Game Tileset
Surprise Mechanic: The Gaming Trivia
HubWorld
CHARCUTERIE
Blade-Kissed
Campfire Memories
Rock n' Rush: Battle Racing
Ships That Pass
Rakete
MM's Twitch.tv IRC Interface for GameMaker
El Tango de la Muerte
Darkest Wave
The Watching Book
SNES Original Soundtrack Small Collection
"your sister's drown'd, laertes"
Canal Goons
Shadowcut
The City is as Stars
Clouds of Fire: Blazing Skies
Iron, Flax, & Bone
reYal
Satan, Pay My Rent!
Collared
IGEO
Wild Speed: Space Family
Back To Bed
Perspectrum
True Believer
Temple Scramble
All Haze Eve
pieces
The Artifact
Rainbow World
Tomb of George DiMaggio
Captain MaCaw
Apotheosis
Taco Tom 2
You Have One Ability...The Ability To **** This Up!
Dirty Aces
Dry Drowning
Bewildebots
catharsis and **** (or, from which lilacs bloom)
The Buried
Book Reprocessing Machine #5
Over Run
IN PURSUIT
MELWAFF - My Exciting Life With a Fantasy Foreigner!
Ink Transference
Our Hero Neighbors 
May Project Na Naman Si Kapitan?
The Harvest - 5e Adventure
Legend of the Lost Dragons
Heart Full Of Trash
Gondola
Little Cells
Guitar Fretter
Way With Worlds Book 2: Details And Discussion
Flashover MegaSector
Golem Creation Kit
The NPC with a Thousand Faces
The Red Door
Journey Away
Wanderlust
Operation Penguin
Vaporwave Wallpaper Pack
LA Hallucination
The Festival of Deep Winter
Sorbetta: Gravely in Debt
Wandering Spark
Na Escuridão (In the Darkness)
Hi-Score Boi
Fantom Feast
Combed Clap of Thunder
Face Factory
By the Author of Lady Windermere's Fan
Mnemonic: Found in the Grey
Flappy AirShip GF/X Asset Pack
Mini Loops
Theorem
MORTAGH: COLLECTOR of SOULS
Secret Ingredients
64px Textures/Tilesheet
Chimpology
Old Man Character Sound Effects
Eves Drop
ERRANCE
Haiduc
Mythtaken
Tabletop Archaeology 101
Adventurer & Troll
Atomic Robo: The Roleplaying Game
Fools Fortune
Smash the System
Laser Paddles
Real Winners: Victoryball
WretchWorks Arcade Pack
Long Lost Boys of Nowhereland
歸妹 Returning Maiden
Escort Yourself Out
Rogues Like Us
No More Kings
Bedtime Bestiary
beneath the ergosphere, or:
Super Platformer Gun
fractured starlight
Player Two Is Unprepared
Noons
Procession
Stoneblade
Spare the rod, Spoil the child
Immanence
Garrote Couture
Figment
Medieval Low Poly Cartoon Character Pack
Hidden Paws
Pyramidal Break™
Moss Creeps, Stone Crumbles
Seco Creek Vigilance Committee
The Cool Zone
Believe
My Way
Monster Jaunt
Rasternauts
[NEW] Gothic/Haunted Castle Tileset - 32x32
Empty Rivalry
The Fool's Journey
The Hero of Budgie Island
iZBOT
Live Hot Bugs (Waiting for YOU on Proxima Centauri b!!)
Love by the Quarter Mile
No cortarás a tu hermana con el filo de esta espada
inter-view (original soundtrack)
Ithaca in the Cards
Goopty Goo
Phoenix Heavy
Reach
Keeping the Lights On
Words, Wilting
Cotrio
[HammerA] HammerTime !
Book of Eos
Light to Your Heart
Garrison Gauntlet
Skin & Bones
Hooklings
The Stars Whisper
find(Humanity)
Those Spacecrafts
Year after Year
My Haunted Doll
Honor Cry: Aftermath
Bear-ly There
Discovering Colors - Animals
Layabouts and Degens
Asteroid Farmer
MONUMENTAL FAILURE
A e r o c r a f t
Trash wars
Bumper Boss
SACRIFICE
Solar Collector
Plasty: A Thing of Beauty
Jabberwocky
Boom Boom Bovine
BALL BUSTER
MYNT - An RPG System
Critical!: Go Westerly
Christmas Cats Revenge
Dancing with Demons
I Think
Our Love Can't Save The World
GRAVITY FIGHTERS
Greg the Clumsy Ghost
VAMPUNKS
Desktop Dungeons OST
Jiayou MemoVirus
Classic JRPG Music Pack // Medium Pack
By Lamplight
Gunducky Industries
The Binding of Isaac OST 
Super Meat Boy! - Digital Special Edition Soundtrack
Us Lovely Corpses
Homing
The Frost Papers - Ten Games to Play in the Dark
Orbis - Throw them all!
Dungeon Hero Volume 1: Starter Set
Butter-Passing Robot - Background for 5e
Rolling with Laughter
Grave Liasons
Karambola
Void Runner
The Boughs - A Campaign Setting
Binary Heresy
MetaWare High School (Demo)
盆栽 カレンダー (BONSAI CALENDAR)
Portal Dogs
Flowerdrops
The Archives of Evil Dr BA
Hope's Peak
Ecchi Sketch: Draw Cute Girls Every Day! (All Ages Ver)
Winter Bundle (ENG)
Galaxy Goons
Sverdheim
Mnemonic™
Sweet Volley High (All Ages ver)
FROG
perfect park
Escape Room Simulator - Alpha Access
OddyTree
I'm Bored, Let's Explore (Mall)
Interactive Portraits: Trans People in Japan
Tutorial: Versatile InDesign Book Covers
Rulent Tower VR
Insufficient Adjectives
Ring of Fire Prologue
Brick Breaker Remix
Wandering Dreams
NeoLite
Bad Government
Dee Dum (Computer)
Conversations With My Anxiety
Cyborgs & Cigarettes
down.
Out from the Shadows (Forking Paths #3)
Anime RPG Tile Pack - Vol.1 School [PIXEL OF LIFE]
Project MALLOW
Our Pantheon
Masks
Life In Captivity
The D1 RPG
A Magical Tale: Cavern Crawler
The Trolley
36 Days A Week
The Sleuth: A BitD Playbook
Block Out
Pictassembler
Atchafalaya Arcade
Into the Sun
Flintlock
Interstellar Errands
Warm Then Hot
Cluster Gun
12 Labors
Wooden Hearts
Mastermind Classic
Gambol
Kintsugi
EMUUROM
D.M.T
POM SIMULATOR 9000 
Cosmonaut
One Page Bayhem
Meeting in the Flesh
VekWars
Dragondot 3
Make your Adventure
Croissants
Jazzy Bouncer Soundtrack
Tessa's Ark: Chapter 1
Turn-Based Champion
Head or Tales
Recording the Predestined Time
Blaster Bunny +
a completely normal dating simulation that is definitely completely sweet, innocent and normal
Vegetables Deluxe C64
Penance
ADLENGINE - Roleplay / Text Adventure Engine
Scratch's Sc0re
DROID7
Hemophiliacademics
Swords Pack x6
Saudade
The Finest (there will be no music)
The Big Wave: Colorblind & Deaf Friendly Puzzle Game
That Which Binds Us 
Dead 4 Dress
Guidebook to the Viridian Maw (Forking Paths #1)
Mini Ghost
Death Game+
In My Friend Carrie's Car
Isolation Story
Image of Perfection
Even in Arcadia
Neon Valley: Revenge
That Puzzle Game Everyone Knows
BAKED:MAGIC
Clean ATTACK!
kno
Discsphere
Celestial Correspondence
What happened to Survey Team 4?
Otherside
Clash of Coins
Arigatou, Ningen-san!
DON'T WAKE THE NIGHT
Rainworld
The Spirit of Small Gifts
Dear Mariko
Qavo
OMEGANAUT
KISSING COMRADES
Retromancer
To Be a HerpWitch
He Plays the Piano
Magic Trick
Walking Doggos
Extreme Mining
WILOO
The Old Man + Extra chapter
Try
Stophat
The Glass Dream Game
Brinkwood - The Blood of Tyrants - Playtest Kit
Arlo The Rabbit
1-6 Oozes in the Dark
SYSCRUSHER
Birth ME Code OST
Learn Japanese To Survive: Kanji Combat OST
Served
Enc and the Flying Machine
ARGH-P-G
This Call May Be Recorded
Nótt & Dagr
The Adventures of Yulpers! Soundtrack
Story Time Frames
Corey Coolbrew
Zoom Scouts
Tampalasan ALPHA
Karakuri-kun {A Japanese Folk Tale}
stop
Grievance
STARSHIP: A VESSEL RPG
#hasicontent
Daemon Detective Racing Zero
Hero-ing Addict
Voles of the Dusk
Danger Zone Friends
BulletHell Planes
Sound Effects: Reptiles and more
Xander the Monster Morpher: Universe Breaker
Dinos In Space
Zeph
Fusion Shift
Electric Ghosts
The Importance of Being Convergent
Bug Bounty
C.M.Y.K
Nelly Cootalot: Spoonbeaks Ahoy!
Slime-San Arcade Music
Pillars of Dust
The Gateshead Engine
Crazy Cultists: The Devilishly Fun Game For The Whole Family!
Campers & Counselors (A Lasers & Feelings hack)
Crystal Towers 2
Zepball Deluxe
Affinity
WAR RIG: A VESSEL RPG
Meditation 5
Distortion Nation
The Missing Locksmith 
Game Maker Studio 2 Top Down Engine
Sprite Pack - Fantasy Male Mage
Just one, must choose
Some Like It Hot: Chapter 0
Voxel Currency
PS1 Dachshund Process Videos + Blender 3D Model
Sedentary Dances
Swords and Daggers Pack
Flewberry
Pyramid
Remnants
Pixelry
Game Dev Flashcards
Wondee
Disobedient Sheep
Sprite Pack - Fantasy Female Mage
Star Escape
Dusk Child
Turn Chase
Tales from the Road
as long as we're together: magical girls sweet & pure
I'm Bored, Let's Explore (Ruins)
DriftKing 2D
They Come From Uranus!
DYO
Fairyland Familiars Coloring Book
Barrel Roll
樺ヶ原脱出 - Escape from Kabagahara
don't cut the tree/be the tree
Borb the Birb
Mole 
Viv and Bob
TV Guide
Anaseidos - An anthropomorphic duck race for 5e
Cascadio
Draw Nine
They Stole the Moon
Anomaly: Containment Breach
VIDEGOAME
Best Garden
Run Jump Fail
MULTIPUCK
Rosette Diceless
This Title in no way Denotes the Quality of the Writing in the Short Stories Contained Herein: A Collective
Extradimensional Friends
SPACEBEEF
Platformer SFX
LONGSHIP: A VESSEL RPG
Manual Intervention
Record Store Nightmare
Breakout Poetry
Just Another Day at the Office
2d flight simulator
Eris and Umbra
Dual Pong
INDECT 
Wave to the People
The Political Compass: Devil's Labyrinth
Peace of Mind
Global Games Industry Guide
Asteroid Quest! (Classic)
no secrets
The Spark of One
Lacrymo Tennis 2016 (+ 2018)
PHN-HOME
Scratch's Sc0re: Hellish Descent
The Secret of Tremendous Corporation
PADager
El Interrogatorio
Intrepid
Soldier of Fortune
Metori
Wordsum Blitz
SuperShot - Screenshot Tool
Antigas Constelações (sobre a Vila Itororó)
Super Snake 3D
We Used To Be Friends (Ashcan)
Snake Blocks
The Deer God
Not the Robots
Autumn
Don't Move 
Abomination Tower
Knightmare Tower
Mass Warfare
Ominous!
David
Costume Fairy Adventures
QUACK ATTACK 1985: TURBO DX EDITION
Eizoku
CLOSER TIES - Game Pack
The Morrison Survival Game
4-LEGGED-HEROINE
Analog Zine Issue 1-9
Detective Bot
Guide of the Butterfly
BackFire
Terri-Fried
Blood Bullets & Ballet
Propagating Love
Plana Gravatatis
ACIDTRIP
Cannon Father
Hooks And Shotguns
Desastre Colectivo
Shrine to Anubis
Devtheism
TTRPG Design Lenses
Nuvoloso
GODEATER
No Rest For The Wicked
I See You
Woter-a tale of two water cans - Game jam demo
TinkerQuarry
The Colors of Magic
Potion Commotion: Heart Edition
Sushi Master VR - 寿司職人VR -
TorqueL / トルクル
Woodland Chasers
Rod, Reel, & Fist PDF
Poison for Beginners
Outdoor Adventurer Tileset
forest zone bitsy tile pack
Shift
Dead Pixels: The 8-bit zombie sim.
Space Madness
Fossil Echo
God, I Hate Wasps (1.03)
1365
// Down to Earth //
Cassette
Halloween Game Icons
Uneasy Lies the Head
Artifacts of the Tarot
Knights of the Kitchen Table
The Warlock - A Dungeon World Playbook
Synestia
Easy Coppa
A Hole New World
Cubefall
Sheepless Nights (Math cardgame)
Bestiary
Falling Skies
Modular Walls Asset Pack
Timebomb
A Light Long Gone
Walking Tourist
DungeonGameAssetPack
Koboldly Go!
mMcFabs's Texture to SkyBox Converter
J.Edgar Hoover Vs. Kennedy
U.F.O - Unfortunately Fortunate Organisms
8 Bit Space
Catlandia: Crisis at Fort Pawprint
Ikigai : One Tiny Life
When the Messages Began
who will you save? who will you serve?
The River
The GUTS+ System
Quible Sphere
Space Mining Clicker







			
				mayortiffany said:
			
		

> The bundle is now done! Thanks to the efforts of over 810,000 contributors with an average donation of $10.03 each, the campaign raised a whopping $8,175,344.81 - that's more than $3 million over the initial goal of $5,000,000!


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

that’s an amazing deal :0


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 6, 2020)

That is insanely good for just 5 dollars O.O


----------



## zenni (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh my gosh. I already have so many games on Steam that I have yet to play but I am going to buy this bundle to make the situation even worse. Plus, it's for a good cause!

Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

My brother mentioned this to me. I hope he remembers to ask our parents about it!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing  I bought the bundle and shared it to some friends too!


----------



## ughrora (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you for sharing! Just purchased it myself, and I'll be passing this along to my friends.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## daisyy (Jun 8, 2020)

thanks for sharing, i purchased and sent the link to friends!
spent all morning playing peckin' pixels, really entertaining despite a seemingly basic premise (chicken farm sim). next on my list is mon-cuties which is in the same vein.
played around a little bit with deskspace, a 'self-care' app. it's got check-ins for moods, habit trackers, and reminders to get up and stretch/drink water every so often. a simple idea but cute and it's not as overwhelming as some other self-care apps.
intrigued by "Don't Take It Personally, I Just Don't Like You: The Camping Trip" because of the description (the lo-fi anime dating sim to cry to), not really the sort of game i would go for normally but that description sucked me in.
would be interested to see what others like to play in this bundle since it can be hard to decide where to start with 742 games!


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 8, 2020)

kudos


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2020)

daisyy said:


> would be interested to see what others like to play in this bundle since it can be hard to decide where to start with 742 games!



Here's my list:

Night in the Woods & Oxenfree - fantastic storydriven adventures with slight horror elements, highly praised indie games
Signs of the Sojourner - narrative card game, never heard of it but it looks really good
Overland - turn-based survival strategy game, looks pretty nice too
The Stillness of the Wind - beautiful casual roleplaying game
Minit - adventure game where the day ends after 60 seconds, already played it and it's so good
The Fall of Lazarus - storydriven space station exploration/walking simulator
A Mortician's Tale - short storydriven simulator about a mortician
This Call May Be Recorded - seems like a fun little simulation game that can be played in a browser
The Night Fisherman - very atmospheric visual novel
OneShot - puzzle adventure game with a little bit of a scary atmosphere
Quadrilateral Cowboy - short adventure game with hacking puzzles
Mable & The Wood - metroidvania that seems to have the same philosophy as Undertale
A Short Hike - beautiful relaxing exploration game where you can walk, climb and fly
The King's Bird - pretty platformer
Astrologaster - comedic narrative game about astrology
Luna - beautiful puzzle game with a nice narrative
Fortune-499 - cute pixelart RPG about a fortune teller in an office
Beglitched - basically cute Bejeweled with glitches, also known as Match-3
Semblance - cute puzzle platformer
Super Hexagon - arcade game to train your reflexes
Wheels of Aurelia - a racing game with a choice-based narration, short with many endings

Celeste - difficult platformer that deals with mental health
Lost Phone 1 & 2 - puzzle game where you try to find a person through their phone. very informative on two seperate topics
Headliner 1 & 2 - short choice-driven adventure games about working for the press by publishing articles of your choice
2064: Read Only Memories - modern old-school point and click adventure, with professional voice acting
MewnBase - very cute survival and base-building game in space
Last Word - very unique RPG where your battles are dialogue
Football Drama - slow-paced short storydriven strategy game with deckbuilding elements
Puzzle Puppers - cute casual puzzle game about dogs
Ruya - very pretty casual puzzle game
Underhero - "Metroidvania 2D sidescroller inspired by Paper Mario, Undertale and other classic RPG games"
Nuclear Throne - roguelike action game
Milkmaid of the Milky Way - point and click adventure
Spring Falls - relaxing casual puzzle game
Hidden Paws - very sweet puzzle game about finding cats in the snow
Highway Blossoms - my favorite visual novel in the bundle, good plot outside the romance and 6 hours fully voice acted

Old Man's Journey - beautiful point and click adventure
Arcade Spirit - really cool visual novel


----------



## daisyy (Jun 8, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> Night in the Woods & Oxenfree - fantastic storydriven adventures with slight horror elements, highly praised indie games
> Signs of the Sojourner - narrative card game, never heard of it but it looks really good
> ...


thank you so much for sharing your list! i had my eye on a few of these, others look interesting but didn't catch my eye the first go-round. will definitely make my way through these


----------



## niconii (Jun 8, 2020)

Bought the bundle today! I actually read up about this the other day and good thing I saw this thread because I lost the link and forgot where I originally saw it.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 9, 2020)

_*Update: *The bundle has been a huge success so far and many more developers have submitted their projects. We've added a new round of games & more. All previous and future buyers get instant access. There are now 1,000 projects included. _


Gonna @ you guys so you can check out the new products (hope this works?): @xara @trashpedia @zenni @Jirachi100 @Oldcatlady @ughrora @daisyy @Hobowire @niconii 


I'll further update the OP in a second.


----------



## Sloom (Jun 9, 2020)

this is incredible! I'm definitely going to be donating.
do these games all come in the form of downloads or are some of them steam keys?

ALSO I am soooo happy to see Underhero here. I adore it so much and you guys should definitely give it a try if it interests you! it's a very cute paper mario-ish rpg that deserves more love. night in the woods is also bangin


----------



## Romaki (Jun 9, 2020)

Sloom said:


> do these games all come in the form of downloads or are some of them steam keys?



No Steam keys for this bundle, but if you buy some of the games on Itch.io they also add a Steam key additionally to your DRM-free version.

A lot of these games are also board games that come in PDF files where you have to print them out yourself. Probably like 50-100.


----------



## zenni (Jun 9, 2020)

Romaki said:


> _All previous and future buyers get instant access. There are now 1,000 projects included. _


This is big gamer energy right here. I love it!! Hoping this really spreads the love and understanding we need in life right now <3


----------



## Romaki (Jun 9, 2020)

Geez, I just wanted to bump this thread and now they added more games again.  Gonna ping those who interacted after my last ping.

@Oldcatlady @niconii @daisyy @Sloom @zenni 

They added Celeste, I'll go through the other 1405 games now and update the original post in a second.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 10, 2020)

Updated everything, please note that I use highlights as a "games you might know" section. Adding suggestions to my other post.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Romaki (Jun 10, 2020)

Updated, Secrets of Rætikon and Diaries of a Spaceport Janitor seem to be the most notable additions.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

if only i had a rig that could handle that many games, it's a steal


----------



## Romaki (Jun 10, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> if only i had a rig that could handle that many games, it's a steal



Pretty much all of the game are indie games that really don't require more than an average laptop to run.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

My brother has bought the bundle. Yay!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Romaki (Jun 11, 2020)

Updated. Most notable additions are Pyre, Pikuniku, Rogues Like Us and The Hex.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jun 11, 2020)

This is so great. We got them! Husband has been busy playing. Love to support the cause too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 12, 2020)

Updated. New additions include Hidden Folks, Anarcute, Flat Kingdom and Escaped Chasm (by Temmie, featuring music by Toby Fox).


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2020)

One game in the bundle I highly recommend is SoundDodger+. It's a bullet hell game where you dodge geometric objects to the music. Not only are there dozens of songs that come with the game, but you can also add your own!


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 13, 2020)

They've raised over $6,000,000 dollars for BLM as of my post, and there's still time left to purchase the bundle! An amazing initiative with amazing incentives to get people to donate.

I've always been of the belief that fundraising in exchange for a donation will always be more effective than fundraising without giving anything in return, because you can also get the support of people who are not necessarily supportive of the charities or causes in question, but who would like the service/item provided. The $5 minimum donation is also a great way to ensure a minimum amount of support, but also allow people to raise their donation if they wish. I think the average donation was somewhere around $10.50 last I checked?

Only thing I wish is that they had a better search feature in the bundle so that you could search by genre/game type. There's just so many games in the bundle... it's a bit overwhelming to go through.

My suggestion would be Cook, Serve, Delicious, 2!! - a restaurant/cooking simulation game that offers a lot of customization. You either cook dishes for other restaurants or devise your own menu and restaurant design to cook for yourself. There's also a surprising amount of lore embedded into the game.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 15, 2020)

20 hours left! Make sure to check the link yourself it the OP isn't edited recently, in case they add something exciting for the last day later on.


----------



## Coach (Jun 15, 2020)

Grabbed this yesterday, such a good cause and a bargain for all the games it comes with! I started playing Cook, Serve, Delicious 2!! and have enjoyed it so far. Have also been meaning to pick up Celeste and Night in the Woods for ages so them being in the bundle made it even better!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

o: I didn't know they added Celeste! I've been doing direct donations and through artists doing charity commissions as well, but I put a couple of dollars into this one too <3


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't know most of the games or any really, but I now have lots of games and helped a real good cause, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 16, 2020)

The bundle is now done! Thanks to the efforts of over 810,000 contributors with an average donation of $10.03 each, the campaign raised a whopping $8,175,344.81 - that's more than $3 million over the initial goal of $5,000,000!


----------

